# Which area



## Tina & Tony (Nov 11, 2018)

We are looking to move to ontinyent, what area would people suggest, and why x


----------



## Beach buddy (Jul 7, 2018)

Ontinyent?


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Tina & Tony said:


> We are looking to move to ontinyent, what area would people suggest, and why x


Don't take this the wrong way. But.

Have you visited the areas you are thinking of moving to?
Do you have an idea of the property you want to own/rent?

What are you looking for, a quiet life, busy with expats, typical Spanish?

If you give a little more information, you may get some good advice.


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Do you want to live near the town or out in the countryside? How much land do you want if you want a house? Do you want neighbours close by?
We decided on Ontinyent then had holidays in the town in different areas, this helped us decide what side of the valley we wanted to live on and we looked at quite a lot of properties so we knew what we wanted, but more importantly, what we didn't want. 
Have you visited the town yet?
Snikpoh has lived in Ontinyent for many years, he is better placed to advise on the pros and cons of each area, but only you can say which part is more suited to your needs.


----------



## Tina & Tony (Nov 11, 2018)

Morning all, we have not visited ontinyent yet we are over in may to look at property's in a few areas so was asking where people would suggest,we know what kind of property we would like, dont want to be in the countryside,so we looking in around town, we are no strangers to living abroad,as we live in lanzarote, and are looking for a change x


----------



## Tina & Tony (Nov 11, 2018)

Also any suggestion for accommodation for 5days in may x


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Snikpoh has accommodation which I have stayed in, self catering apartment underneath his house. It is called El Parque, look on his profile think he has links to it there.


----------



## Tina & Tony (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you sandraP x


----------



## SandraP (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry I cannot advise on areas to look for property, we have just bought, but it is in countryside, about 6km outside town. We are not living there yet so cannot help with areas as we do not know the town well enough.


----------



## Tina & Tony (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you again sandraP x


----------



## The Skipper (Nov 26, 2014)

Tina & Tony said:


> Morning all, we have not visited ontinyent yet we are over in may to look at property's in a few areas so was asking where people would suggest,we know what kind of property we would like, dont want to be in the countryside,so we looking in around town, we are no strangers to living abroad,as we live in lanzarote, and are looking for a change x


I would recommend that you explore the area a little south of Ontinyent (take the A7 motorway in the Alicante direction). Look at Muro de Alcoy, Cocentaina and Alcoy. These towns are surrounded by mountains which, in my opinion, provide far more dramatic and attractive scenery than Ontinyent. We rented a house in Ontinyent for two months and viewed many houses in the area but fell in love with the mountains to the east of Alcoy and Cocentaina. I note that you want to live in a town so your search criteria will be the exact opposite of mine but the towns I have mentioned are well worth exploring. Alcoy, by the way, is famous for its fiestas, especially Moors and Christians and Three Kings, and Cocentaina attracts 500,000 visitors each year for its huge, four-day medieval fair in November.


----------



## Tina & Tony (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you,The skipper,we are going to look a few different places ,we looked at houses in piles,oliva and gandia but house price where quite high so desided to look more in land and found ontinyent but thier in may and will have good look round x


----------

